

Russia Quietly Tightens Reins on Web With ‘Bloggers Law’ - kevbin
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/07/world/europe/russia-quietly-tightens-reins-on-web-with-bloggers-law.html?hp&_r=0

======
spenvo
Getting to this 5 hours late. This should have made the front page.

What makes it (not just dramatic but also) interesting is that it highlights
the danger of "solving" the internet's identity problem, as it oftentimes
comes at the expense of freedom of speech.

